# Stren Hi-Vis Gold



## CrackerBob (Oct 21, 2002)

Our local Wal-mart had 330 yard spools of 14 lb. on close out today for $3.45 a spool. I'd like to get some opinions of this line. I plan on trying it on a 6500 Mag Elite and 11'9 Allstar. Thanks

CrackerBob


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "CrackerBob",
I use Gold Stren!


----------

